# As my username says...I am clueless in Montana!



## CluelessMT (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is a copy of a letter I just wrote to Briggs, hoping they can help, but if experience serves, I am better off coming to a place like this!! :lmao:

So hear goes!:

"Hello, I am trying to track down information on this engine which is installed in a MTD Limited Edition Lawn Tractor, that I received as a gift, Based on everything I look up, this engine is a 16 HP model V-Twin, but everything on this engine, including the air filter box says Briggs and Stratton 18.5 HP V-Twin. The body work on the tractor says 18.5 HP commercial industrial, but no where on the engine does it say "Vanguard" and no where does it say "16hp" Based on the Code is seems it was manufactured in October of 1996, so I presume the tractor is also a 1996(I have no numbers on the tractor itself). The reason I am writing, is because I am having performance problems with the engine, it runs great at both idle as well as at high speed, starts with no problem at all, but when I I engage the blades while in motion, it starts to run rich and blow black smoke through the muffler, I have adjusted the carb per specifications, I have replaced the fuel filter, I suspect the float in the carb is causing the problems, but without knowing exactly what engine this is, I have no way to figure out which parts to purchase.

So I am really hoping you can point me in the right direction, I can fix it myself as I have a fully equipped shop as well as experience in mechanical work, but without the right identification, I am kind of working blind!

Thank you for any help you can provide."

The numbers are missing on the tractor chassis, but the numbers on the engine are as follows:

Model Type Code
303777 1032-A1 96100311
1800

It looks like this forum software left justifies everything, the 1800 on the second line, is actually under the type 1032-A1 

The tractor body work, says it is an MTD Limited Edition if that helps, also has an automatic transmission..

So if any of you know what I have, please let me know if you can!

One other thing to note, I live at high altitude and this tractor was sold orginally in a low(sea level elevation) so I have taken the air/fuel limiter off, so I can adjust to higher altitude..(4550 feet above sea level)

I can also take some quick pictures and post, if that would help

Thanks again.

Dave

Update figured it couldn't hurt to add a couple of pictures:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I'm clueless over here to the left of you in Idaho! Welcome to the forum, and I apologize as I know nothing of your situation, but wish you luck and hope someone can help you out!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, the last time i had one do this it was the float it had a pin hole in it. It would idle and run high rpm fine just not under load? I would say if you havent already the bowl and internal components need a good cleaning, while you have it apart inspect the float. I do believe all the outer parts will fit the 16 and 18.5.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Welcome! Funny enough I'm looking at the exact same model in similar condition. If I get any info I'll be sure to share it.


----------



## Ranch King Ron (Jul 1, 2010)

*You're not clueless !*

Hello there I'm new to the forum but I thought I could shed some light on the confusion.

Ok first off the different size marking are common on MTD, I have a 1994 Ranch King and it's marked all over it 15hp well guess what ? There is no 15hp Vanguard 28Q777 !

What The rep from Briggs told me is it's a 16hp and that allot of manufacturers print their own labels for the engines they use, makes sense I guess if i had a 16hp and I thought wow this has allot of power for a 15hp.

I only found this out trying to buy parts using the Briggs manual, a royal pain till I got the info on the engine.

As far as what model it is I would bet it's just a plain jane MTD with a fancy paint job and decals My guess 600 series probably a style 9 699 ?

I think the other guys have solved you fuel problem so I hope what I have may help.

P.S. I just got this free from a friend of my wife so I haven,t had time to do much to it, been trying to get it mechanically fit to run which it is now so on to the deck rebuild.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You might be the 'victim' of an engine swap - to get the correct numbers, just get the motor numbers off the flywheel shroud . 

I dont believe the v twins came on tractors until the late 90's or 2000 model year ( EPA killed the opposed twins).

The code number on the briggs motor, the first two numbers are the year of manufacture for the motor- the tractor would be assembled within a year or two that the motor was made .


Big thing i know on opposed twin motors is the carbs have different gasket kits- this will make them run worse if it isnt matched to the original.


----------

